# question on adhesives!



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

i was thinking about making some plants for aquariums and was just wondering what kinds of glue could be used that won't harm the fish. i know my grandpa used to use hot glue but it turns white in the water after time. i was hoping to use glued together gravle as a base.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Adhesive*

I have used silicone based sealant. Let it cure for at least three days to be sure that it is completely dry. If you do this, it can hold pieces of up to ten pounds each together. If you wanted to do this with gravel, I'd do it in a plastic cutout and cover the base with sealant, adding gravel and sealant in layers. You would end up getting a gravel mat! Good luck.


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

sounds great! thanks for the advice! i'll post some of my results up soon!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

non toxic hot glue works great i bought a big ornament ripped off all the fake plants and put my own on it and it hasn't turned white yet.


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

tried a few ith hot glue now i think i'll try a few with silicone and see what i like better. lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Watch out when you choose a %100 silicone caulk... not all are actually %100.
Even though they advertise 100%, some contain a few additives for mold, mildew, etc.


----------

